# Miralax and Linzess?



## ironrach (Jan 5, 2016)

Ugh; back to the point when things stop working.

My GI has concurred that Linzess typically loses effectiveness over time based on experience with other patients.

So, I reintroduced Miralax - 1 scoop daily today is day 4.

Why do I bother taking both?

Today I had to take something else since nothing would move so I took Swiss Kriss and that worked quick.

I am back to square one; linzess + magnesium not working anymore.

Not optimistic that Miralax will do much either.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry that has happened to you.

did you try taking linzess with a meal (instead of 30 minutes before eating) like i mentioned in one of your other posts . many people find that taking it with food or 5-10 minutes before eating helps it work better.

yes, swiss kriss has senna in it which can make it very effective.

good luck. hope taking it with miralax helps.


----------



## ironrach (Jan 5, 2016)

annie7 said:


> sorry that has happened to you.
> 
> did you try taking linzess with a meal (instead of 30 minutes before eating) like i mentioned in one of your other posts . many people find that taking it with food or 5-10 minutes before eating helps it work better.
> 
> ...


Yes I have tried it with food. Once in awhile it surprises me and works but lately very rare. Wonder if it contributes to my chronic bloating or if this is just a symptom of colonic inertia and chronic c.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it could be that you have colonic inertia. the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) will dx that.


----------



## ironrach (Jan 5, 2016)

annie7 said:


> yes, it could be that you have colonic inertia. the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) will dx that.


Affirmative; that was the first diagnostic test my GI had me do.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's too bad. when i was dx'd with colonic inertia, my gastro docs told me to take whatever i needed to go which for me was a combination of stimulant and osmotic laxatives.


----------



## ironrach (Jan 5, 2016)

annie7 said:


> oh that's too bad. when i was dx'd with colonic inertia, my gastro docs told me to take whatever i needed to go which for me was a combination of stimulant and osmotic laxatives.


Yes; that is the boat I am in.

My doc has advised me to keep experimenting in an effort to try to find what will work; right now the osmotics aren't working.

He gave me the green light to use stimulants a couple of days a week; i've been trying to avoid them but can't seem to find any other solution.

Based on my day with Swiss Kriss; I am going to go back to Intestinal Movement Formula.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

right--some of us --especially those of us with CI--have to take stimulants. i didn't particularly like taking stimulants either but it was far better than developing an impaction. we have to keep things moving.

good luck with everything.


----------



## ironrach (Jan 5, 2016)

annie7 said:


> right--some of us --especially those of us with CI--have to take stimulants. i didn't particularly like taking stimulants either but it was far better than developing an impaction. we have to keep things moving.
> 
> good luck with everything.


Thank you!
Always nice to know I am not alone in my struggle


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--you're not alone. there are a lot of people struggling here.


----------

